

Hacker News goes Christmas - teej

I just had my color scheme change to red &#38; green.  Let's crack out the egg nog and celebrate!
======
fallentimes
Blast! I thought PG had finally made me a moderator.

I assumed the red items were those that needed my immediate attention. The
pattern was just a coincidence, of course.

~~~
jmorin007
Sorry dcurtis, but the day Paul Graham makes danhau a moderator is the day
hell freezes over.

~~~
fallentimes
;(

------
sidsavara
I was wondering what that was. I thought it was pointing out rising stories or
something.

Decorative colors? Markup that doesn't have some semantic meaning? How
strange.

;)

~~~
fallentimes
Maybe for next Christmas he can let us choose our own CSS theme :-D.

~~~
dcurtis
The day Paul Graham uses CSS is the day hell freezes over.

~~~
pg
Actually I'm not against CSS constructs. I'll use them when they're
convenient. The problem is that saying this to CSS zealots is like saying to
the ancient Hebrews that one will worship Yahweh along with all the other
gods.

~~~
thomasmallen
CSS is pretty much universally a superior way to manage your page styling,
which is why us "CSS Zealots" have that attitude.

~~~
fallentimes
Oh no...here we go again.

~~~
nailer
Sorry dude, that's not enough of a counter argument to eternity's evidence
that separating content from presentation is A Good Thing.

~~~
fallentimes
Haha it wasn't a counter argument (as I tend to agree with you), it was
commentary about what happens over and over again: two opposite sides arguing
with no one changing their minds.

Your apology is accepted anyway - Merry Christmas :).

------
dilanj
PG should keep track of votes and see if there are statistically significant
differences depending on the color of numbers. It'd be quite interesting if
the same article gets more votes when it has a red number, as opposed to
green.

~~~
swombat
Yes.

Because PG has nothing better to do with his time.

------
invisible
We really go all out for the holidays here at Hacker News.

------
ivankirigin
Eggnog + Cognac = happy Tipjoy household

~~~
stella
I'm on board with the brandy and eggnog, but the cognac is going too far.

Too far!

------
Donald
So what's everyone doing for Christmas?

I've Sinatra on loop on the living room speakers and I'll be waltzing with my
lady for a few hours before we depart for a Christmas ski trip.

------
thomasswift
I thought something was wrong at first. The alternating Red Green numbers are
a nice touch. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

------
pjharrin
I thought I had been suddenly given the ability to change the menu bar
colour... :(

------
ten7
blink tag anyone?

~~~
Tichy
I wonder if it still works on modern browsers ;-)

Anyway the HN christmass mod really made me laugh.

~~~
slater
BLINK still works in mozilla-based browsers, afaik

------
daveambrose
I was so confused when I landed on the homepage just now. I'm on my little
brother's MacBook and thought his colors were off - then I put red + green
together and the light went off. :)

It's been a long week.

------
davidw
Bah humbug!

------
kirubakaran
:-) Same thing happened last year as well!

------
petercooper
Am I the only one who immediately went to acct preferences to see if this is
turn off-able? ;-)

------
zitterbewegung
What about the festival of lights??

------
cookiecaper
Oh, that's what this gaudy red is for. Merry Christmas.

~~~
pg
It was a bit bright. How's this?

~~~
moxy
Not too dark to read, but dark enough (at least on my screen) that it's a bit
uncomfortable. Other than that the theme is quite pleasant.

------
ctingom
I like it.

------
alexkay
Please bring back the orange header! Am I the only one whose eyes hurt when
looking at the red one?

~~~
vaksel
I only see the red one when I submit a comment/article...the main view is
still orange

~~~
alexkay
It's probably your cache, try Ctrl-F5

------
kwamenum86
So which part implies Christian- the Hacker or the News? (I actually celebrate
xmas....just sayin though)

~~~
pg
The official religion of Hacker News is FSM, but a reform sect that celebrates
Christmas.

~~~
icey
I'm not even sure it's a sect: [http://www.venganza.org/2008/12/23/happy-
holidays-from-finla...](http://www.venganza.org/2008/12/23/happy-holidays-
from-finland/)

